# Test de bande passante



## semac (22 Mai 2004)

Hello à tous
après une longue absence je reviens pour une petite question !
je suis à la recherche d'un test de bande passante genre ludique avec deux camenbert je crois qui sumbolise le résultat!
on doit choisir son débit et on lance le test, et la on voit les aiguilles montées gentillement dans les cadrans enforme de camembert jusqu'aux résultat.

merci de m'aider car je n'arrive pas à retrouver ce site !


----------



## Balooners (22 Mai 2004)

Il est vrai, que je ne me rappel plus de celui ci, mais sit tu veux je peux te proposer  celui là ce n'est pas des camemberts, mais c'est pas mal quand même. 

Je tente de te retrouver le camembert.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

C'est ça nan ?


----------



## _m_apman (22 Mai 2004)

Ce que tu décris ressemble fort au test de  60 millions de consommateurs...

EDIT : et merde !


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu décris ressemble fort au test de  60 millions de commateurs...



Hi hi hi !


----------



## semac (22 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai, que je ne me rappel plus de celui ci, mais sit tu veux je peux te proposer  celui là ce n'est pas des camemberts, mais c'est pas mal quand même.
> 
> Je tente de te retrouver le camembert.



merci quand même, mais ce n'est pas le bon, mais il est assez drôle !


----------



## _m_apman (22 Mai 2004)

Si c'est ça, je me casse... Je vais pas loin, mais je me casse !


----------



## semac (22 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça nan ?



YAAAAAALAAAAAH and the winner is ilapastoutcompris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci c'est exactement celui-la !i


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

> _m_apman a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > Si c'est ça, je me casse... Je vais pas loin, mais je me casse !



Allez reviens, la prochaîne fois je te laisserai 10 sec d'avance !


----------



## pickupjojo (22 Mai 2004)

Y'a ceci  sur mon site si ça peut t'inréresser !


----------

